# Gaggia classic upgrade



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, I picked up a SJ from Daren at the weekend and he was good enough to make me a coffee using the grinder and his Rocket. I was so impressed with how the coffee tasted that I going to upgrade my classic. I've got around £1500 to spend but not sure what to spend it on? The whole dual boiler and HX is the part I'm most unsure of. I understand how they work and both have pros and cons but still unsure what to get. Any help would be great thanks.

That one coffee is going to cost me!!!

Rich.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of options with that budget. One of the more popular ones is the expobar brewtus. Also check out the rockets and quickmill Verona, very highly regarded by the chap that reviews for bella barista.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rich, with a budget of around £1500, the world is definitely your oyster. Best advice is really take your time - read up about the machines - ask loads of questions. But, most important of all, see the machines in the flesh and try them out. Strongly recommend a trip down to Bella Barista in Northampton where you can get up close and personal with a range of machines and try them out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry Rich - it was a very expensive visit to my house then! Sound advice from TSK - get some hands on play time at Bella Barista and I'm sure things will be clearer. Your welcome to have a play on mine to.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Sorry Rich - it was a very expensive visit to my house then! Sound advice from TSK - get some hands on play time at Bella Barista and I'm sure things will be clearer. Your welcome to have a play on mine to.


Really kind offer Daren!







 ...but what exactly are you referring to???


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Really kind offer Daren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ever I say now will sound wrong.... Have a play on my Rocket - see what I mean


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> What ever I say now will sound wrong.... Have a play on my Rocket - see what I mean


I guess you could get him to polish it instead Daren


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Daren said:


> Sorry Rich - it was a very expensive visit to my house then! Sound advice from TSK - get some hands on play time at Bella Barista and I'm sure things will be clearer. Your welcome to have a play on mine to.


It sure is!! I'll give them a call and go up next week if I can, I'm thinking a Expobar leva dual boiler or one of the Rocket machines. Lots to choose from and very hard to make my mind up!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I bet you come back seduced into the Rocket R58.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I was just looking at one on YouTube!! Does look very nice and would last me years.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't beat a bit of Italian styling IMHO.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

You can't!! I was happly looking at Expobar then I started looking at the Rockets!! Ideally I want a machine which will last and I won't be tempted to upgrade after a couple of years. Maybe it's better to spend a little more now rather than a lot more in a couple of years. I really enjoy my coffee and it's not a massive cost over ten years I guess.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd be tempted at the price of an R58 to be looking at either Alex Duetto or Quickmill/Bella Barista Verona instead I think I'd find the detachable PID controller on an R58 far too annoying, plus the current version of the Duetto and the Verona are for more recent designs, for example the Verona has extension pipes with taps on underneath it to make descaling and draining the boilers easy to do at home.


----------

